# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  группа Anticlone

## Vomited Anal Tract

http://www.realmusic.ru/anticlone/

я их услышал примерно год назад, я бы назвал их суицид-депрессивным НЮ металом

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

тоже слушал давно хорошая группа малоизвестная правда но это наверное и хорошо

----------


## Sonata Nebo

заслушивалась года три назад...песня дождь...особенно.

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Так...Я закрываю эту тему...просто уже есть темы и кто что слушает, и у кого какие клипы любимые...Если еще каждый создаст отдельную тему для своей любимой группы, то представьте какой бардак начнется! Так что тему закрываю и в последствии удаляю...

----------

